# My Photography Works



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Barely discovering this portion of the forums tonight after someone mentioned in a general photography thread I created days ago. Might as well keep my work exclusively in this thread.

You can check me out at http://jenfd.deviantart.com/ as well

I do photography leisurely, and absolutely enjoy it. Here's some of my work. I'll be updating this thread as well whenever I take new images


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice! I love the work you did with the necklace - so crystal clear. Jewelry is hard to take pictures of.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

leonardess said:


> Nice! I love the work you did with the necklace - so crystal clear. Jewelry is hard to take pictures of.


No kidding. I had to keep prepping the thing and its surrounding (esp. light) to get things to look well altogether.

And thank you


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

you have skills... i think.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## InnerSanctuary (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing! I especially like the second and third picture


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice work, I like your point of view, and really like the last photo. 
Just checking you out on DA now. Mine is http://kidneythief42.deviantart.com/ btw.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

JenN2791 said:


> No kidding. I had to keep prepping the thing and its surrounding (esp. light) to get things to look well altogether.
> 
> And thank you


Try an external flash (not on board though) - it'll help!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

what kinda camera you workin? haha


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> what kinda camera you workin? haha


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

14.2 MP on a point and shoot? Seriously? I'd love to know how many people actually use that feature to its fullest potential.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Your pictures _are _lovely. (I assumed so when I complimented you on a different thread, and now you can know that it was true ) I especially love the sign/fence above. It can be a challenge to make something so industrial look beautiful but you've made it look easy.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow I have to say that this picture is great. Simple but looks stunning, great idea. My favourite so far.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

seafolly said:


> 14.2 MP on a point and shoot? Seriously? I'd love to know how many people actually use that feature to its fullest potential.


Unfortunately, I recently discovered it does not *sighs* lol


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Very cool I love the light in these pics


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are some really nice captures in this thread, the one of the lockers in the latest batch is great


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

Great pictures all around, but the one that really caught my eye was that second heart necklace one. So beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Minnow (Oct 22, 2011)

Your photographs are very pretty! I watched you on DA, by the way.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Now this is what I love to see, someone who is using a point and shoot and making DSLR-looking images. It just goes to show that it's the person behind the camera that makes the photography great and not just the equipment.

Great stuff, the leaf with the rain drops is my favourite, and I love the fish with the bokeh effect from the first page.

I watched you on deviantart (I'm PlaceInTheDirt)


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't posted here in ages. So here's a bunch of my work since:


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, i love the colors in your photos. even the objects and places you snap, it gives me a very surreal or dreamy feeling. i like them a lot. thanks for sharing.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

^thank you, immortal80


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Those waffles look yummy. Great shots!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

You've got a great sense of color and composition. You've chosen a lot of interesting and unexpected vantage points, and I can see that you have a thing for closeups 
There's a great retro feel to some of these, and I think you could develop a wonderful portfolio along those lines. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

These pictures are muy bueno.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you bandofoutsider and Lmatic3030 

This is a photo I captured of a helicopter former President Nixon used to take when he was in office.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome pictures, truly inspiring! 
I remember when people use to tell me you need a dslr to take high quality pics like these now I realize only thing that actually needed replacing was the person holding the camera.


----------



## wheretocop (Feb 18, 2012)

These all look great! Are you still using the same camera? Are you using any software to modify the photos or do you just play with the settings on the camera?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

U got talent, but u lack the equipment. Consider getting a dslr


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> U got talent, but u lack the equipment. Consider getting a dslr


Can't afford it unfortunately..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

These were taken today @ my school. They had some dance group come on campus to perform Capoeira, a dance (mixed w martial arts) that derived from Brazil. Good thing I had my camera on me today lol. This is probably the first time I ever done people photography even..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent shots for a point and shoot. Goes to show, the camera does not make the picture; it's the photographer. =)


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

About this time last year I got up at 5.00am to go jogging out and about my home town of Hexham. Something I miss greatly but I'll be back there soon. Enjoy;


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

JenN2791 said:


>


This literally made me go to my fridge and get some orange juice.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Great thread. Incredible captures, Jen & Chris.


cheers dude, mucho lovo.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

JenN2791 said:


>


Do you use any particular programs to edit your photos? I like the one above especially. How you do give it that effect? Is there a special lens that you use?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> About this time last year I got up at 5.00am to go jogging out and about my home town of Hexham. Something I miss greatly but I'll be back there soon. Enjoy;


Wow must be amazing jogging such areas as that. They look so peaceful and gorgeous! I'm sure it looks fairly creepy when there's heavy amounts of fog out though?



JustThisGuy said:


> Great thread. Incredible captures, Jen & Chris.


Thanks 



Perfectionist said:


> This literally made me go to my fridge and get some orange juice.


Haha, there's really something tempting about OJ though



mrbojangles said:


> Do you use any particular programs to edit your photos? I like the one above especially. How you do give it that effect? Is there a special lens that you use?


I just use your typical compact digital camera that can fit in a pocket, so no special lens there except i do use the macro function a lot to get nice close-up shots of details of objects, especially when it comes to flowers and other plants.

As for editing color, I resort to Photoshop CS5. I download a bunch of "actions" on Deviant Art. I try not to use them so much or go overboard like that pic you quoted though. I've been trying to keep things more neutral now, or go vintage.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went to Huntington Beach today since it had been a while. Going to come back some time next week, or go to Newport instead since it's been 3-4 years I last went there...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pics! Main street in HB right? Normally that place is so crowded that you have to squeeze through people.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Awesome pics! Main street in HB right? Normally that place is so crowded that you have to squeeze through people.


Yes! lol it seems so boring when there's not many people there for some reason. Area was rather dead at 8:30AM today (of course, go figure..) BUT by 11:30AM, the bars were PACKED while the rest of Main Street was ghost town lol. Are you around there often?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> Yes! lol it seems so boring when there's not many people there for some reason. Area was rather dead at 8:30AM today (of course, go figure..) BUT by 11:30AM, the bars were PACKED while the rest of Main Street was ghost town lol. Are you around there often?


I used to do a lot of work out there when I worked for a remolding contractor. I haven't been to the beach cities in a few months though.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Sick photos


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heritage Park in Santa Fe Springs, Calif.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Nice pics, so peaceful. That's a neat lookin boat.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorites are the tomatoes and the birdhouse, nice job


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Wow, you're amazingly talented!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the photos  Bringing out beauty in the most simple ordinary things! Jelly! The two turtles remind me of my pet turtles T_T.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

These were taken in Downtown Los Angeles today..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

These pictures are great. I love the stilled style they represent. You have a very keen eye for beautiful details. Keep it up.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fullerton Arboretum
Fullerton, CA


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, so many beautiful photos!! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

What I want to compliment most is your flexibility.. you use color exactly as it's needed and you use it powerfully. And everything looks so soft and inviting.

You obviously have talent. Great work.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went to the OC Fair today


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Went to the OC Fair today


haha nice lama pic :clap


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice work  The lama made me rofl


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha ya, llamas in general are quite funny creatures. They seem rather awesome too  lol

Another pic from the fair:


----------

